# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  snowy week.....

## MIke R

looks like 4 or 5 inches on the ground, and still coming tonight...another couple of inches tomorrow...and a big storm Friday.....good week to be on vacation in ski country up here....LOTS of people here...what recession?

----------


## phil62

Mike, now would be a good time to count your blessings too. I am happy for you. Amy

----------


## MIke R

I count them everyday Amy.....every... single... day

white gold is indeed a blessing for us.....

----------


## Peter NJ

Looks to be a 3 day storm starting Thurs...As of now they are calling Rain/Sleet for us...Highs 0f 40,so we may luck out and just get Rain...I am ready for Spring and the Beach.

----------


## MIke R

looks like about 8 or so last night...maybe another inch today...the next one looks like it has potential to be a monster storm...my condo rental people are all inquiring about staying an extra day to ride it out...no can do... booked up

----------


## rivertrash

Glad you're getting it.  Here in Vail/Beaver Creek there has been no significant snow in almost a week.  They are predicting a pretty good storm starting tonight and going on for about 24 hours, but that's it.

----------


## MIke R

I haven't seen wind like this up here in a long tome...if ever...you go outside and you hear a LOT of loud creaking as the big ol maples and oaks are being pushed and bent by the wind so much

----------


## amyb

Then know that I sure am glad you are not on Mount Washington right now!

----------


## MIke R

well its negative 3 and its blowing at least 40 to 50 down here....so no I woudlnt want to be on My Washington at the moment

dropping off beau coup candles to my tenants very soon....its just a matter of time I think

----------


## amyb

You win-that's really COLD!  I thought it was bad down here this morning, but you clearly are today's winner.  Stay warm and dry and HANG ON! Amy

----------


## MIke R

its nothing..skiers are a hearty bunch..the square is packed right now with people walking around and shopping and the bars are three deep....we got the fire pits outside roaring...the horse drawn sleds are going full of people....

----------


## MIke R

Issued by The National Weather Service
Portland, ME
3:10 pm EST, Tue., Dec. 29, 2009

... WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY...

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 6 AM EST WEDNESDAY.

STRONG AND GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS WILL BRING SINGLE DIGIT TEMPERATURES TO THE AREA THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING... AND BELOW ZERO TEMPERATURES TONIGHT. THE WINDS WILL COUPLE WITH THE BITTERLY COLD AIR TO PRODUCE WIND CHILL READINGS BELOW MINUS 20 DEGREES.

A WIND CHILL ADVISORY MEANS THAT VERY COLD AIR AND STRONG WINDS WILL COMBINE TO GENERATE LOW WIND CHILLS. THIS WILL RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE NOT TAKEN. IF YOU MUST VENTURE OUTDOORS... MAKE SURE YOU WEAR A HAT AND GLOVES.

----------


## amyb

Oh my!

----------

